# Clavier USB Apple et Camera connection Kit



## eliotus (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai beau chercher des informations à ce sujet toutes datent d'il y a 1 ou deux ans et parlent d'un changement avec iOS 4.2 qui aurait supprimé cette fonctionnalité. 

Est-ce toujours possible? En natif? Est-ce qu'un tweak cydia pourrait faire en sorte que ça fonctionne si jamais? 

Merci.


----------

